# Marine Parade



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Are we still OK overnight at Marine Parade? Have a 7.30am ferry to catch. Not stopped there for 12 months. 

Regards
Frank


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

fdhadi said:


> Are we still OK overnight at Marine Parade? Have a 7.30am ferry to catch. Not stopped there for 12 months.
> 
> Regards
> Frank


It was OK earlier this year. I telephoned the dover Council and emailed them and all was OK

see below

Thank you for your email, as confirmed by phone a decision has yet to be made ref campervans parking on the seafront, so yes I can confirm that you can park on Marine Parade overnight at the clock tower end of the road.
Please feel free to ring me direct if you need any further information.
Regards Angie

Angie Geoghegan
Parking Administrator
Dover District Council
Parking Services, White Cliffs Business Park
Whitfield, Dover, Kent CT16 3PJ

Tel: 01304 872792
Fax: 01304 872445
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.dover.gov.uk


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

That was in April


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

And it ain't Marine Parade.

Waterloo Crescent and Esplanade.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

pippin said:


> And it ain't Marine Parade.
> 
> Waterloo Crescent and Esplanade.


ahr. I know, but if you read the above email, that I received from Dover Council, they referred to it as Marine Parade:surprise::grin2:


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Definitely says Marine Parade where I've been stopping for the last 11yrs. Just checked on google maps and the map shows it as Marine Parade.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

fdhadi said:


> Definitely says Marine Parade where I've been stopping for the last 11yrs. Just checked on google maps and the map shows it as Marine Parade.


Frank, the official overnight parking is at the very far end (waterloo cres) by the fish restaurant, and near to the clock tower! There are signs which indicate caravan parking!
Although, most do get away with parking in marine parade


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Grath, I wasn't meaning to be picky - I just didn't want you to get done for parking on the wrong bit!

If the Council don't know their own streets and parking restrictions.............!!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

pippin said:


> Grath, I wasn't meaning to be picky - I just didn't want you to get done for parking on the wrong bit!
> 
> If the Council don't know their own streets and parking restrictions.............!!


Pippin.I didn't think you were, and you are correct. It was not me who was asking though, both of us were helping:grin2:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Frank, Graham - whoever.

The heat has frazzled the brain!


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for clearing that up Graham / Pippin, I understand. 

Kind Regards


----------

